

Ask HN: Which Android phone do you recommend? - olalonde

I'm looking forward to buy my first smartphone and I want to get the best bang for my buck. Which Android phone does HN recommend? Some additional information: I live in Hong Kong and my desktop OS is Ubuntu.
======
metachris
I'd recommend either the Samsung Galaxy S2 or the Google Nexus S. Both are the
new generation with great display and performance.

------
nextparadigms
Samsung Galaxy S2 if you want one right away.

------
goombastic
If you want good price to features ratio along with a Cyanogen port, try the
Motorola Defy. Nice screen, tough, waterproof, and light. It has a high res
screen (265 dpi, I think...) as well unlike a lot of the cheap androids out
there. Sadly, the device sports 2.1 android. But, I've seen Gingerbread run on
it. Motorola recently released the Defy+ as well.

------
2AM
Samsung Galaxy S2, unless you can wait another month or so for Ice Cream
Sandwich.

